# What's your Internet connection ? How much ? Worth it ?



## toast (Jul 29, 2002)

Hello to all @ macosx.com,

  I'd like to know what connection you are using. Broadband, I suppose, for most of us. I'd liek to know what are the ISPs, the prices and the rates too. I'm just being curious.

  I'm just being curious because mine fits very well my needs. It's Wanadoo, I pay $25/month for 16K/s up and 64K/s down with the DSL (SpeedTouch USB modem). I get over the down limit often, though: I get some 80K/s quite often.

  Two more things:
 $1 &#8776; 1 in our days 
 This is not an ad for Wanadoo.


----------



## Vard (Jul 29, 2002)

First, I am heavily jealous of anyone with highspeed access.
Second, I don't use it cause the cost in my area (nowheresvile, Pennsylvania) is a bit high...that with the fact that the only offered here is DSL--no internet cable service in this area anymore.
Third, I wish I had it.
Fourth, if I did I would likely never leave my computer.
Fifth, if I can talk my wife into letting me get it before the year is over, I'll justify the cost to myself later!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a 1.5 meg wireless connection that uses a 56K modem for the uplink.

I love the wireless part, but i despise the modem part.

I think it's worth the price of about $24 Canadian/month.

It's from Look Communications.

BUT, if I could get DSL here, I'd switch in a heartbeat.  This is because I hate the dialup modem so much and I want to get rid of it.


----------



## Paragon (Jul 29, 2002)

I love my internet connection. I get up to 1.8 Mb/s so you can imagine why. I pay around $18 a month for it. I live a "dorm", well it's a house only for students, and I think our ISP is Orange.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 29, 2002)

I get Charter Pipeline cable internet, 512/128 for $45 USD a month.


----------



## ksv (Jul 29, 2002)

We have a 704/128 kbit line from Telenor (the worst ISP ever, and unfortunately the owners of all copper lines in Norway). It costs $85 a month (yes, that was not a typo). The service sucks, they never reply to emails, and we only get 596 kbits of the 704 we're paying for. In two months they're going to start charging per megabyte of data downloaded/uploaded


----------



## genghiscohen (Jul 29, 2002)

I have cable service from Adelphia.  The speed is excellent, right around 3000k/sec when conditions are good, and never less than 900k/sec during "prime time."
But the price is $40 per month *if* you also have their cable TV service.  So for broadband and cable TV with the extended digital channels but no premium services, I pay $90 per month.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jul 29, 2002)

i've only got 56K, mostly cos i cant get it where i live and even if i could i dont have a job, and if i got a job i wouldnt be at home all day to use the internet.


----------



## azosx (Jul 29, 2002)

4115 kbps broadband

56k dialup

6 20MB POP3 accounts

$34/month

my ISP rocks yours


----------



## MikeMc (Jul 29, 2002)

AT&T Broadband here, 1.5/128 (I think, maybe 256 up)....

I've been happy with them, they do me good... 5 or 6 email addresses, 10 mb each email address for webspace... when I signed up, they gave me a static ip, but after the loss of @home, they took it away... works great serving my 3 PeeCee's and the airport to my ibook...


----------



## julguribye (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *We have a 704/128 kbit line from Telenor (the worst ISP ever, and unfortunately the owners of all copper lines in Norway). It costs $85 a month (yes, that was not a typo). The service sucks, they never reply to emails, and we only get 596 kbits of the 704 we're paying for. In two months they're going to start charging per megabyte of data downloaded/uploaded  *



I have the same crap. Only that I have a slower connection at 384/128.
I also get regular breakdowns so that I can't be able to access internet in som hours, that sucks.
Time to swich to NextGenTel or something, eh?
(PS sjekk PM'en din)


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jul 29, 2002)

I have dialup through school, and my mom just got Earthlink dialup for her PC. Reason: cost. If I want broadband, I have to pay for it, and I don't have enough for school as it is. Also, we don't have cableTV, so cable is not affordable.


----------



## ksv (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *
> 
> I have the same crap. Only that I have a slower connection at 384/128.
> ...



Yeah, I'm switching to Catch SDSL


----------



## Ricky (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azosx _
> *4115 kbps broadband
> 
> 56k dialup
> ...


What, do you have a T3?  Geez.
I'm on Adelphia's cable.  3 Mbps downlink, 256 kbps uplink.


----------



## dillacom (Jul 29, 2002)

I have it the best. 6mb of bandwidth plugged into my apartment and it doesn't cost me a dime, except it is because I work at an ISP and the hell I go through everday really doesn't make it right.  So I guess I am not so lucky.  ha ha ha


----------



## fryke (Jul 29, 2002)

512 Kbit down, 128 Kbit up - Cable. Plus AirPort for my TiBook. Back in 1997 I was using a leased line with 28 Kbit up/down, for which I've paid 4 times the price. I guess I'm very fond of the broadband prices nowadays, and while I *could* have 1 MBit by now, I'm staying where I am, since the main reason I got broadband was a cheap replacement for a 'real' leased line.


----------



## BSDimwit (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, I have an ISDN line into my house... its 128k up and down which equates to about 14Kbps.  I pay the phone company about $75/month for it... Normally I would have to pay my ISP too, but my best friend owns it so I don't have to pay them. 

If I could get DSL or cable access I would jump on it... but alas, like most people in america, its not available at my house...even though i live in Denver.  The townhouses I live in are predominently occupied by a bunch of retired blue hairs so there is probably little demand from my neighborhood, hence the phone companies unwillingness to spend the money on increasing the infrastruction in my little neck of the woods.  

Its so damn frustrating that while I live in a major city, Qwest doesn't see fit to upgrade, so here I sit on a way too expensive alternative to DSL.  Don't get me wrong, ISDN is ok compared to 56k dialup, but when I see how fast the net flies up at my friends house, I get soooo jealous.  ITS NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *
> What, do you have a T3?  Geez.
> I'm on Adelphia's cable.  3 Mbps downlink, 256 kbps uplink. *



T3 = 45 Mbps


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 29, 2002)

What a crock these guys are. I have to use PPPoE, which is fine under a single OSX computer (it's easily set up and already built in) but try hooking a router to it...not gonna work. So for now I can't really network anything (like my xbox, to play halo).

I have used verizon and verizon avenue. My favorite was verizon, it was dhcp as many clients as you wanted, 768 up and down, and only $45/month -- which is great for my area.

Unfortunately, those days are over. i think whoever set up the verizon package -this was about 2 years ago- was a real technut. And whoever is running SBC is simply a friggin business man. I pay about 50/month and although we have att&t broadband for cable, we can't use it for internet. Read: Apartments suck.

BTW for those interested in halo multiplayer and don't want to wait, try aquaduct. i am missing the link for it, maybe do a search on google for "halo aquaduct". I can't use it, but I at least want to spread the love.


----------



## toast (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azosx _
> *4115 kbps broadband
> 
> 56k dialup
> ...



As usual, this is a nice and constructive post.
Is it too much to ask for the name of this ISP ? Or does it rock soooo much we won't know ?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *BTW for those interested in halo multiplayer and don't want to wait, try aquaduct. i am missing the link for it, maybe do a search on google for "halo aquaduct". I can't use it, but I at least want to spread the love. *



http://homepage.mac.com/postpose/aquaduct/


----------



## dillacom (Jul 29, 2002)

if you are using ppoe you can get yourself a cheap little netgear router that will hook you right up and allow you to use the rest of your fun toys using NAT or DHCP.  Even a cheaper Linksys will do the job for ya.


----------



## j79 (Jul 29, 2002)

I have been with Earthlink DSL (via Covad) for over a year now, i believe.
Its 1500kbps down, and 384kbps up.. I always average those speeds, so, I have no complaints with the service.
I pay 49.95 a month, which sucks, when compared to other broadband options, such as cable, but.... I won't complain, since, DSL is the only option available here. - Plus, most cable users have 128kbps upload.. and I like the 384... 
I have three computers networked in the house using a Netgear router (RT311) which supports PPPoE, and a netgear hub
Plus, I have over 300 FT of Cat5 wire all over the house.. 

When I get the chance (and money), I want to go with a wireless network..


----------



## mindbend (Jul 29, 2002)

Verizon DSL (actually, Verizon lines thru a third party provider since Verizon would not accomodate my Domain for e-mail purposes).

128 up/384(?) down, something like that. Real world speeds are around 20-30 KB up and 70-100 KB down give or take.

384 down is plenty fast, but I would like a touch faster upload speed as we tend to need to send large files for ad layouts and audio/video thumbs for client review.

I find the price to be a total crock ($65), but cable modem is about the same ($55 after all the fees) and I simply have to have high speed for work. Therefore, I accept the sodomy.

I dropped my home cable service and AT&T literally begged me to stay. I pretty much could have named my price, but it was totally useless since I work two blocks from home and no longer have a need for high speed at home. I would recommend anyone with guts call their current high speed provider and tell them you're gonig to switch to another carrier. I'll bet anything you can get them to chop off at least a few bucks per month. It might be worth it to some of you. I got my current DSL provider to give me a bunch of free hard disk space (60 MB up from 30 MB) and a free dial up for home. If you don't ask, you don't get.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *We have a 704/128 kbit line from Telenor (the worst ISP ever, and unfortunately the owners of all copper lines in Norway). It costs $85 a month (yes, that was not a typo). The service sucks, they never reply to emails, and we only get 596 kbits of the 704 we're paying for. In two months they're going to start charging per megabyte of data downloaded/uploaded  *



Bloody hell! Now THAT sounds like a monopoly 

(Are they owned by Deutche Telecom or France Telecom? Those two owe over 60 billion each and will do ANYTHING to reduce the debt.)

My connection is Telewest workwise 500 cable; 512kbps down, 256kbps up, £64 per month (business). Only gone down once in two years!


----------



## ksv (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lazzo _
> *
> 
> Bloody hell! Now THAT sounds like a monopoly
> ...



Fortunately, Telenor is 70% owned by the State, so there is competition. But all other ISPs have to pay for using Telenor's copper lines, so I don't want to think about what would happen if Telenor went all private (and there is a danger for that to happen).


----------



## toast (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lazzo _
> *
> Are they owned by Deutche Telecom or France Telecom? Those two owe over 60 billion each and will do ANYTHING to reduce the debt. *



FT [France Telecom] owes REALLY more. Recent problems with the Orange services and with concurrence has maybe doubled or tripled this 60.10*6 debt.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *
> 
> FT [France Telecom] owes REALLY more. Recent problems with the Orange services and with concurrence has maybe doubled or tripled this 60.10*6 debt. *



Then they are in real trouble. According to the Telegraph newspaper over here, FT as a whole is worth only 15bn, while DT is still worth around 45bn (I think - is that right?). I get the feeling that both Orange and Vodaphone are going to go solo again soon.

There can't be any forward thinking in these companies. The survivor (on continental Europe, at least) looks like being ksv's Telenor, not surprising given their monopoly status and horrendous charges.

Over here, NTL and Cable London have got their own struggles, but not on the scale of FT or DT. Different business structures. Meanwhile, British Telecom quietly goes its own way...

On a side note, it's 31°c in my office. The cable modem overheated and I've been offline for the last hour while it cooled down! Bum.


----------



## toast (Jul 30, 2002)

Of course they ARE in a deep sh!t. There's no other way to say this, sorry Ed.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 30, 2002)

56k @ 28.8 speed   
Earthlink
$20/mo
really good tech support by both apple and earthlink


----------



## KKBFiredancer (Jul 30, 2002)

time warner roadrunner.  pretty cheap and rock solid out here in central/northwest ohio.  I NEVER get dropouts, kind of nice...


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 30, 2002)

1mb/1mb dsl, $40


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 30, 2002)

*PPOe 

if you are using ppoe you can get yourself a cheap little netgear router that will hook you right up and allow you to use the rest of your fun toys using NAT or DHCP. Even a cheaper Linksys will do the job for ya.
* 

umm i have an asante 10/100 router. I don't see how the type of router would make a difference, so would you have any idea how to make it work? I used to have the router do pppoe and the macs set up for dhcp. problem is once i went to SBC, this setup doesn't work. Thanks

dave


----------



## dillacom (Jul 30, 2002)

I have seen quite a few routers that have pppoe capabilities, I personally haven't tested them out using it though.  I have heard good things though.


----------



## tomson (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm using Blueyonder Broadband and its a 512k connection. Costs £25 a month at the moment but I might upgrade to 1mb for an extra £10.

And that, my friends, is my first post


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 31, 2002)

What a sore spot...

Until last week I had AT&TBroadband Cable Intenet Access. I had used them for 2 years, and they were pretty good. The service had gone down a few times, and usually only down a couple hours or so.

I'm in the middle of moving to a new house (that's currently being built), and AT&T is not an option there. I'm hoping that either Bellsouth or Earthlink will provide a decent DSL line though. 

In the interim (the next 2 months) until my house is finished, I'm living in an extended stay apartment, forced to use - *gasp* - a dial-up account. It is really really hard to go back to dialup after years of using broadband, especially when you are a webdesigner by trade....


----------



## dreael (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *512 Kbit down, 128 Kbit up - Cable. Plus AirPort for my TiBook. Back in 1997 I was using a leased line with 28 Kbit up/down, for which I've paid 4 times the price. I guess I'm very fond of the broadband prices nowadays, and while I *could* have 1 MBit by now, I'm staying where I am, since the main reason I got broadband was a cheap replacement for a 'real' leased line. *



Nice to hear something from other Swiss users...  At my home, I'm living in a rural site where there's no ADSL (too long distance to the phone central and an overhead cable) and where there's also no TV cable (except I dig my own cable of a lenght of 1,5 km for $67'000). So I decided me to a leased line (IP Plus Light from Swisscom itself - a fairly good price compared with a classic leased line with separate ISP) after some heavy ISDN phone bills because I also run Internet services like hosting some Web sites (yes, I could use my new "table lamp" as the new Web server thank to the Darvin UNIX included in MacOS X, but I don't ;-) so).


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 31, 2002)

I have ATT broadband internet service... i think my dad pays 50 a month and he sas its worth it... my internet is very very fast... and it gives us email addresses with no extra charge! (unlike some people lately) This gave me an alternative after my .mac account was ripped away from me...


anyways... i think that the only problem with this service so far is that it used to be @home and as many of you might know they went bankrupt. we spent about 2 weeks with NO internet *shudder* and it was pure hell.. now that is over with and i am proud to say i am purely happy with AT&T and have no complaints!


The Mac Geekette


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 31, 2002)

i went to the trouble of starting another pppoe thread in a different forum. then i got off my ass and just fixed it myself. my router had pppoe built in, I just wasn't setting it up right.

And NOW back to our topic.


----------



## dillacom (Jul 31, 2002)

sweet good job


----------



## MDLarson (Jul 31, 2002)

Earthlink Cable via Time Warner.
It's fast, and I have had no problems.
$41 / month or so.


----------



## callieX (Aug 1, 2002)

I have a slow dialup.  ATT cable modem is too exspensive for me at $55/month.  I think $30 would be resaonable.  When I need speed I just take my powerbook book to work. My company would pay for DSL but alas I am too far from the Central Office.  The worst part is I live only 10 miles from Pittsburgh, Pa.  I wish there were mere more options besides cable and the phone company.

calliex


----------



## DualG4X (Aug 1, 2002)

i had att cable and it roked i had it for 3 years well actualy 2 years of that was @home , people said that after the switch from @home to att it would suck n be slow, but its not , they even got faster ul speed now. its about 1mb dl n 34Kb dl, but the ul sometimes spikes to about 40Kb. but i since moved to a dif city n im going to have to get dsl with swbell  not too happy but it bette than dialup.
Oh yeah i payed 45 for att n will now pay 29for dsl for 6mo then 39 there after


----------



## WoLF (Aug 5, 2002)

Wheres the T3 option? 
Its a business T3, and I don't pay for it. But I assume the price is way up there. 

Oh and heck yeah its worth it!


----------

